# fantasy plant......



## ohio-guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Is there a resource that tells some relative sizes and ease of growth/ bloom production of some of the hybrid phrags? I am still learning what is what , and due to my growing conditions would like to find compact easy to bloom plants that will grow and flower under lights/window sill.
I guess my fantasy plant would be bright colored with long lasting blooms, on a plant less than 10 inches tall, with some of the long petals like china dragon......
I know some of the experienced growers are probably groaning that it sounds like a big box pot plant, but we all like what we like, huh?:wink: 
How big does Jason fischer get? has it been crossed to something with longer petals on a compact plant?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 11, 2007)

I dont know about a site that tells what you want. I can only speak from what I've heard and seen. Most Phrags pearciei, schlimii, and besseae seem to be small blooming so crosses w/ those would be small. I [unfortunately] now posess one of the biggest Phrag Hanne Popow [schlimii x besseae] that I've ever seen. So, while it's multi-blooming and consecutive blooming it's HUGE! I've seen small Phrag Mary Bess and others. You should check Phragweb for pictures. Good luck.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 11, 2007)

Mary Bess... Yes, that would work. And Ecua-Bess too.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 11, 2007)

caudatum X schlimii is Saundersianum, I don't believe I have ever seen one and when I did a google image search, none was found  

Phrag Ruby Slippers = caudatum x besseae is one that you may be interested in:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...q=Phrag+Ruby+slippers&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 11, 2007)

Phrag. Firestorm!! No contest.
http://www.slipperorchids.info/phragcomplex/PhragFirestorm2.jpg

Jon


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 11, 2007)

I think my fantasy slipper would be one that blooms from the leaf axils like a Phal!


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Phrag. Firestorm!! No contest.
> http://www.slipperorchids.info/phragcomplex/PhragFirestorm2.jpg
> 
> Jon



Yeah, now if someone down in the US actually GREW them....:sob:


----------



## bwester (Jan 11, 2007)

my fantasy plant would give lap dances......


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 11, 2007)

Orchids Limited used to...the first one I ever saw a pic of was on one of their catalogs.

Jon


----------



## Cinderella (Jan 11, 2007)

Firestorm is on my wish list. Does anybody know where to get one?


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2007)

Last I heard only the Canadians had Firestorm.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 11, 2007)

bwester said:


> my fantasy plant would give lap dances......



My fantasy plant would repot my other plants and kill mealybugs and boisduval scale in a 200' radius.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 11, 2007)

Cinderella said:


> Firestorm is on my wish list. Does anybody know where to get one?



Somebody have a Ruby Slippers in bloom? We could remake it with a nice besseae...


----------



## bwester (Jan 11, 2007)

Heather said:


> Last I heard only the Canadians had Firestorm.



Yeah, but they probably have RFID chips in them like their currency, silly people, James Bond was British not Canadian oke:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a phrag Ecua-Bess and it is really small! it also has the look of long petals. Anything crossed with pearcei and similar species will have a compact size.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 11, 2007)

Its not always easy to predict...generally, pearcei/caricinum/"equadorense" (really pearcei) crosses will stay small.....longifolium will be large.....lindleyanum/sargentianum (I fully agree that they are one and the same) crosses may or not be large, caudatum/wallisii/ warczyouknowwhat (I'm staying away from the taxonomy on those) also may or may not be large, but i have had some crosses of those that have remained very compact. As for besseae and schlimii, it depends on the other parent. My largest phrag is a Sorceror's Apprentice...my second largest is a Sgt. Eric...and a Court Jester x (faded label)...Schroderae and Belle Hogue Pointe are also large....but many crosses I'd expect to be large are not...Paul Eugene Conroy, my never flowering Grande is multigrowth and wide, but no growths are especially large, and I've had it 10 years...i have a Conchiferum x Giganteum that is nowhere near gigantic...in fact, its one of my smaller phrag hybrids....go figure. Take care, Eric


----------

